# Hiro and his brothers and sisters having there first birthday!



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Happy birthday my little Hiro.* 









*He is one of the nine wonders of Germany.*

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Ans.Surfer/Die9WunderHabenIhrenErstenGeburtstag










All nine wonders of Germany!


Huray!


I have my first birthday.


Is this for me?


Look what I have got.


I want to hold him....


I've got him


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*birthday*

Happy Birthday! What awesome pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and I agree...great pictures!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Also happy birthday to Audrey Rose ( Röschen ) of Germany!*








*Sister of Hiro.*


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Also happy birthday to Clyde of Germany!*
*Brother of Hiro.*


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday all! Great pictures!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday to everyone!!! You are lucky you are so far away of I might just come steal that adorable Hiro! I love all the pictures of him, he's beautiful.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hiro! He is so adorable! I think he really liked his presents as well.

Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hiro! Love all the pics. What a cutie.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday to all 9 wonders!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday to the 9 wonders! arty:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hiro! Great photos!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday to all!

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Happy birthday - I love his new toy and obviously he does too.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! LOVE THE PICS - THANKS FOR SHARING!!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Hiro!! 
He's beautiful!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday!

Great pics.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I love the pictures! arty: Happy Birthday Hiro! arty:

And happy birthday to your friends, too!

Wanda & Pepper


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your birthdaywisches!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo:arty: Happy Birthday Hiro!arty::whoo:

Happy Birthday to the other "Wonders" as well!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday everyone, I love the way you did the pictures*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, HIRO !!

What fantastic pictures of you! Wow. Your mom is a great photographer and it's so nice to see the collage. Hiro, you are simply handsome! 

Happy Birthday to all your siblings too! *


----------

